# Snow Cover or Spray Snow



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I've never had the opportunity to use my blind in the snow. Looks like that may change this weekend. Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I asked a similar question last year. Most went with the snow spray.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10131&highlight=snow+spray


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

My first year in a finisher and I just used a bedsheet. My buddy on the other went all out and got a snow cover when he purchased his. We only needed them for the last few hunts and boy do I need a snow cover. Never really considered the spray. From what I saw this year, I will definitely get a snow cover for next season. Ease and quickness of setup is the key...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Go with snow spray. It is much more realistic.

Most of the time the fields still have stubble and it is much easier to put more snow spray on a blind if you don't have enough.

Snow falls on top of the stubble. Stubble doesn't fall on top of snow and that is what it looks like when you have a snow cover on and try to put stubble in the straps.

It always looks to white.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Get to walmart and pick up the cheap christmas stuff. 94 cents a can and in my opinion it goes on a lot thicker and looks better than the avery stuff.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Like GG said go with the spray. You can make your blind disappear with a can or two. 
Although, I did pick up a snow cover for mine, just to see how it will work in those heavily snow covered fields. I'm just addicted to buying hunting gear I guess!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Go snow spray Used it today and like earlier mentioned the blinds disapeared easy to remove and cheap too


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I looooooooooove snow spray. After Christmas season go to the store and buy it for pennies on the dollar. I think I got a case last January for around 4 bucks.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can see it now... Hunters form lines and scramble through the doors at Walmart for snow spray the day after C-Mas.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I looooooooooove snow spray. After Christmas season go to the store and buy it for pennies on the dollar. I think I got a case last January for around 4 bucks.


You got that right!! I'm still scraping it off from last Dec. when someone we know sprayed my blind up!! :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mud it up again in the spring and it's good.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I can see it now... Hunters form lines and scramble through the doors at Walmart for snow spray the day after C-Mas.


Just wait for me to get mine first. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

used it this morning in the blizzed. worked awesome! easy to clean up!


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I have some of that spray, but haven't used it yet. How does it hold up if the snow changes over to rain?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

nutmeg honkers said:


> I have some of that spray, but haven't used it yet. How does it hold up if the snow changes over to rain?


Hmmm...not sure but I'd assume it'd start to come off in the rain. Sounds like nasty hunting weather!


----------

